# Free Art!



## Ivory-Brier (May 4, 2016)

So I am extremely bored, so why don't give the first 8 people onto this thread FREE ART!
Plus experience!
But there are strings, You just give me a ref sheet and I can do ANYTHING with it (Its ok, I won't do 18)
(Here's my deviant art, nyandragons on DeviantArt )


----------



## DKitty (May 4, 2016)

here is my Lady Suisho!

Thank you so much!


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 4, 2016)

Hey  Could you draw my fox but sad please?


----------



## PINK! (May 4, 2016)

Here's my fursona.


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 4, 2016)

Jason Forestfox said:


> Hey  Could you draw my fox but sad please? View attachment 11182 View attachment 11183 View attachment 11184



He was fun to draw! http://sta.sh/020qnmqxrhn1?recent_preview=1


----------



## Jason Forestfox (May 4, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> He was fun to draw! sta.sh: Untitled Drawing


Hey it looks really cute  Thank you!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 4, 2016)

DKitty said:


> here is my Lady Suisho!
> 
> Thank you so much!



I have absolutely no idea about how to draw people, so I'm really sorry.... here you go http://sta.sh/07sybxtnj14?recent_preview=1


----------



## DKitty (May 4, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> I have absolutely no idea about how to draw people, so I'm really sorry.... here you go http://sta.sh/07sybxtnj14?recent_preview=1


That is so cute!  Thank you so much for this!


----------



## Ivory-Brier (May 4, 2016)

PINK! said:


> Here's my fursona.



Really fun to draw! I love DADs!! http://sta.sh/01pu6a2uuq86?recent_preview=1


----------



## PINK! (May 4, 2016)

Ivory-Brier said:


> Really fun to draw! I love DADs!! http://sta.sh/01pu6a2uuq86?recent_preview=1


Thank you so much! It looks so cute!


----------



## modfox (May 8, 2016)

hopefully i did not get here too late
www.furaffinity.net: vexi ref sheet (beta) by ModFox
if you want to draw it


----------



## ArtsyFilmer (May 8, 2016)

if I didn't get here too late would you like to draw mine http://sta.sh/01vg6kirjci4


----------



## speedactyl (May 8, 2016)

Mine is on the link below. You can pick any

http://synersignart.deviantart.com/gallery/52675085/OCs-Reference


----------



## JynxLynx (May 8, 2016)

I don't have a ref sheet unfortunately, but if you could draw her it would be great!~ ;v;


----------



## Kiburi (May 11, 2016)

can u draw my fursona? he's a wolf whose red, has blue casual hair and the bottom of his face and belly is cream colored. Thx if u do it i appreciate it


----------



## Kiburi (May 11, 2016)

sry described best i can


----------



## redhusky (May 11, 2016)

If there is still space left could you draw Halsy for me? www.furaffinity.net: Halsy Fur Pattern Reference by redhusky


----------



## Kiburi (May 14, 2016)

mine is actually my profile pic


----------

